# She popped.. (the balloon molly)



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

woke up this morning with 9 living fry, who knows how many got gobbled up but the sad thing is they are a few hours old and the same size as my 2-3 month old platy fry is this normal?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Molly fry are way bigger than platy fry, though I don't think they should be the same size as 2 month old platy fry.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

that's what i thought too, does anyone have an estimate on how big 2 month old platy should be?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Inch to inch-and-a-half if not larger.


----------

